# Banning hands free



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

What will be next, no talking to any passenger.

How will taxi drivers manage or the police.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

They need to sort the idiots that drive holding the handset first!
I was waiting in traffic at the lights last week, two people dove past on the phone, and one clown with both his mirrors folded in 

This is near a school as well.........


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Some people should not be given the freedom of the roads. I blame the parents, beer and durex


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If they can't catch people who are blatantly on the phone how is this going to work. Will they pull over anyone who is seen to be talking in a car with no passengers? Those people who enjoy singing to the music on the radio, those that have been cut up and shouting at the driver of the other vehicle, etc... Sat nav usage on smartphones will plummet as you will have to suffer the hassle of getting pulled over for checking which junction you need to come off at. 
It's just so many kinds of wrong. Stop making the police do more when they have enough on their plate and even losing officers and hours due to economic cut backs. All it's doing is trying to foster a resentment of the police who are trying to do their job by the book.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe I should stop my satnav talking to me? She is quite the gabby one sometimes....


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Should ban smoking when driving


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

one of those things thats very hard to police, so deterant is probably best way increase fines and points, then for second offense come down really hard sure the word ban would deter peeps. TBH i mostly see women on the phone whilst driving in a world of their own (not to mention their usually the most aggressive too) the society we live in now on the the roads is dont give a toss about anyone else unfortunately.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Whos talking about banning them though ?



> Road safety campaigners are calling for the use of hands-free phones in vehicles to be banned.
> 
> The charity Brake said research has found the devices could seriously affect a motorist's ability to focus on driving.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24983292


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

buckas said:


> Should ban smoking when driving


should ban smoking full stop


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> should ban smoking full stop


Uhm, why?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Uhm, why?


So the government can find another reason to increase tax on fuel :lol:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

This will not happen. If it did it would raise a debate over speaking with passengers whilst driving too... the bottom line is humans can multi task however we loose concentration when operating multiple tasks, these idiotic organisations like brake should stop meddling


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Ban them for using mobile phones why does anyone have to answer there phone while driving when i was younger you had to be lucky to have a phone at home


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m1pui said:


> So the government can find another reason to increase tax on fuel :lol:


And to get rid of one of the main sources of income for the nhs :thumb:

I guess I must have just drifted into a daily fail article without noticing somehow.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The BBC headlines get more like the news in Viz every day.

*WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!*......._Recent medical and government census results have show that eventually, whether through age, illness or accident, each and every one of us will die...._


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shiny said:


> The BBC headlines get more like the news in Viz every day.
> 
> *WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!*......._Recent medical and government census results have show that eventually, whether through age, illness or accident, each and every one of us will die...._


Good gawd! Oh wait, yeah... :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd just rather die through my own natural path to death, and not be hurried along by some other fools choices :thumb:


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

On news they are also saying changing channel on radio is a distraction, or cd etc so no need for that in a car now then, adjusting heater controls also distract from driving, smoking, eating, drinking, sat navs basically everything in the dead centre of the dash area so could therefore electric windows be also a distraction as you have to remove a hand from the wheel to operate the switch??
Don't catch a cold as you'll be distracted wiping your nose and heaven forbid you get an itch as scratching it could involve shifting in the seat and actually scratching it. So best option is to all rush out and but one of these,

View attachment 34665


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> And to get rid of one of the main sources of income for the nhs :thumb:
> 
> I guess I must have just drifted into a daily fail article without noticing somehow.


Exactly. Whilst I don't like smoking, I always find it convenient that the stories about it "clogging up the NHS" fail to mention that the tax that is paid on tobacco more than covers what it costs to treat it's related problems.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> I'd just rather die through my own natural path to death, and not be hurried along by some other fools choices :thumb:


You do realise that fumes from diesel cars also have similar effects right?

That and how ridiculously small the effects from second hand smoke are.

Don't get me wrong, there are antisocial twats smoking whilst people are eating or directly in the path of others, but as to actual effects on your health...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

They reckon that speaking on a hands free phone means that you concentrate more on the call than you do on the road, possibly right in a sense but on the other hand at 10.30am each day on Radio 2 I'm concentrating on Pop Master with Ken Bruce, trying to beat the score of the caller.
Looks like the days of the radio are doomed along with hands free kits!!
On the other hand, there's more chance of Holly Willoughby getting her gorgeous paps out on TV.
It'll never happen!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> You do realise that fumes from diesel cars also have similar effects right?
> 
> That and how ridiculously small the effects from second hand smoke are.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are antisocial twats smoking whilst people are eating or directly in the path of others, but as to actual effects on your health...


My car is a means of travel, where do cigarettes take people?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

woodys said:


> On news they are also saying changing channel on radio is a distraction, or cd etc so no need for that in a car now then, adjusting heater controls also distract from driving, smoking, eating, drinking, sat navs basically everything in the dead centre of the dash area so could therefore electric windows be also a distraction as you have to remove a hand from the wheel to operate the switch??
> Don't catch a cold as you'll be distracted wiping your nose and heaven forbid you get an itch as scratching it could involve shifting in the seat and actually scratching it. So best option is to all rush out and but one of these,
> 
> View attachment 34665


Lol - and I also heard that they're going to ban flies that are too soft and potentially will splat in your field of vision, also flies that are too hard and may smash your screen (this also applies to other flying insects, and crawling insects falling from places above her Majesty's highways.) (and jumping insects, mammals and marsupials in partcular as they're very jumpy)

No wipers either, as they're a distraction, and speedometers, and all other road users.

And BRAKE hopefully.

Cooks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Lol - and I also heard that they're going to ban flies that are too soft and potentially will splat in your field of vision, also flies that are too hard and may smash your screen (this also applies to other flying insects, and crawling insects falling from places above her Majesty's highways.) (and jumping insects, mammals and marsupials in partcular as they're very jumpy)
> 
> No wipers either, as they're a distraction, and speedometers, and all other road users.
> 
> ...


^ they'll tell you to get this as a must, and hang it from the rear view mirror :


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

*ref*



alan hanson said:


> should ban smoking full stop


and when everyone stops smoking and the government tax something you do, who will be the first to complain


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A radical thought, why don't they ban people who can't drive?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

11alan111 said:


> and when everyone stops smoking and the government tax something you do, who will be the first to complain


^ the smokers. They'll be so on edge not being able to have a ciggie, they'll snap at the slightest little thing   :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Kerr said:


> A radical thought, why don't they ban people who can't drive?


My guess is that EVERYBODY will then try to get a driving licence, and the road congestion will be even greater? Good radical thought though  :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ the smokers. They'll be so on edge not being able to have a ciggie, they'll snap at the slightest little thing   :thumb:


as it happens im a non smoker but i dont begrudge anyones vices


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

buckas said:


> Should ban smoking when driving


 Can't see a problem myself


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> My car is a means of travel, where do cigarettes take people?


Why should you not be taxed for harmful diesel emissions? Cigarettes are taxed heavily.

Car may be one of many forms of travel.

I no less want to breath in diesel particulates than secondhand smoke personally, and don't see why diesel is a necessary fuel whilst there is petrol and lpg.

You don't drive a diesel because you care about emissions, you drive it to save money, so the idea it's altruistic and smokers aren't is a bit ******** really.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Get rid of health and safety rules. 

Darwins law comes into affect. 

Problem solved.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Get rid of health and safety rules.
> 
> Darwins law comes into affect.
> 
> Problem solved.


Not sure where this fits in with the op?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Not sure where this fits in with the op?


No more idiots means you wont need to ban hands free or smoking.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Why should you not be taxed for harmful diesel emissions? Cigarettes are taxed heavily.
> 
> Car may be one of many forms of travel.
> 
> ...


One flaw in that argument is that derv was recognised as bad for you which is why all now come with particulate filters.

Cant wait for smokers to get one fit.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> No more idiots means you wont need to ban hands free or smoking.


I don't think health and safety has anything to do with idiots.

It's down to attention span, but that's just common sense, as shaun already mentioned, it's just yet another boring pedant rant from brake.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> One flaw in that argument is that derv was recognised as bad for you which is why all now come with particulate filters.
> 
> Cant wait for smokers to get one fit.


They collect the particulates and then burn them off over a very short period of time, in a big puff of smoke. What happens if you're standing right next to that?

Unlike most smokers these days who don't sit right next to you and light up.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They turn the particulates to ash. No dpf car gets black smoke.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> They turn the particulates to ash. No dpf car gets black smoke.


White ashy smoke right? I am still curious about what that contains and how brilliant it would be to get ash on your lungs but maybe not the original particulates, fair enough.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

gordonpuk said:


> What will be next, no talking to any passenger.
> 
> How will taxi drivers manage or the police.





svended said:


> If they can't catch people who are blatantly on the phone how is this going to work. Will they pull over anyone who is seen to be talking in a car with no passengers? Those people who enjoy singing to the music on the radio, those that have been cut up and shouting at the driver of the other vehicle, etc... Sat nav usage on smartphones will plummet as you will have to suffer the hassle of getting pulled over for checking which junction you need to come off at.
> It's just so many kinds of wrong. Stop making the police do more when they have enough on their plate and even losing officers and hours due to economic cut backs. All it's doing is trying to foster a resentment of the police who are trying to do their job by the book.


im f****d then, :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

So your not allowed to make a call ok, ban smoking in a car how many accidents are attributed to smoking compared to mobiles ? Drink driving is banned yet people still do it, it will be one step closer to total automation of cars where all these do good ears can have their own way


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

And here's me thinking this thread was about hands free !


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> ^ they'll tell you to get this as a must, and hang it from the rear view mirror :


Surely it would be safer and far more practical to cover the windscreen in it!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Apparently according to a bod on local TV, me using my completely hands free phone (yes even voice activated calling and answering so no touching any buttons or looking away from the road) is more distracting than having a passenger. So he's telling me if I had Rachel Weisz in my passenger seat I'd be more distracted by someone ringing me asking if I was going to the pub later?.
My Mrs talks all the ****ing time and that doesn't distract me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Apparently according to a bod on local TV, me using my completely hands free phone (yes even voice activated calling and answering so no touching any buttons or looking away from the road) is more distracting than having a passenger. So he's telling me if I had Rachel Weisz in my passenger seat I'd be more distracted by someone ringing me asking if I was going to the pub later?.
> My Mrs talks all the ****ing time and that doesn't distract me.


That's because she's not me, if you had me on the passenger seat, i'd be distracting..... Very distracting


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> That's because she's not me, if you had me on the passenger seat, i'd be distracting..... Very distracting


Yes dear, I'd imagine you would be


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Yes dear, I'd imagine you would be


Wait, that's not the gearstick


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Wait, that's not the gearstick


Thank's for that. I just kicked my router over laughing.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

ardandy said:


> They turn the particulates to ash. No dpf car gets black smoke.


Hmmmmm... never been behind a large merc or Insignia diesel on the motorway during regen then.. :lol:
DPFs reduce particulate/smoke output it doesn't completely remove them.


----------

